# Midnight Magic Purple......Car porn inside.....



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Guys :thumbsup:

This is one I was personally looking forward too like a kid the night before christmas 

Andy the owner and a personal friend had his car wrapped by us 2 years ago in a matte clear vinyl over his ultimate silver being the 2nd person to have this done in the uk.

So 2 years on and as much as Andy loved the matte clear look and the way that the vinyl looked like a factory finish it was time for a change :thumbsup:
Andy popped in for a coffee and wanted to do something that hadn't been done before :nervous:

He said midnight purple, I want midnight purple oh and its got to be metallic  

So the challenge was on for me to create another 1 off, As you know we can do most at VM HQ and I love doing things different, well look at CT17's, Chubbys and the orange ones that we have turnt out in the past :clap:

Andy dropped his car off only after seeing a small sample of the colour and we all know how things change from looking at a small sample to seeing it on a complete car, Andy knows me and knows I wouldnt put anything on his car that I wouldnt put on my own :thumbsup:
And that he is not a small guy so a backhander from him would have you walking sideways for a week :chairshot

Once the bumper was done I sent a pic over to him and his response was nervously awaited.

The response back was "That looks ****ing awesome mate cant wait till saturday" The sweat from my forehead dried up and I knew we had smashed it :thumbsup:

So the pics, the pics that have had a major loving on facebook as sneek peeks, are finally here........

GET SOME TISSUES NOW AS YOU WONT GET A SECOND CHANCE 

Ladies and gentlemen I give you Midnight Magic Purple :clap:












































































































































































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That looks fabulous. You'd never dream it was a wrap. Congrats.

Love the wheels too.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats Andy, that looks great! Cant wait to see it in the flesh!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Very nice, the temptation is getting too much


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Got to say a massive thanks to Robbie and his VM team :bowdown1:. The colour is fantastic the photos don't do it the justice it deserves at all. The workmanship (as we are all acustomed to from VM) is flawless. Couldn't be happier with the new look! Its a dark metallic purple with a blue and black pearl in it :smokin:

Also big thanks to Matt at Projex:bowdown1:for answering my questions and speaking to the manufacturer to accommodate the custom BC Forged wheels, set 1 of 1 :chuckle: I understand the manufacturer likes them and are now (or shortly will be) offering them as a line called HB05-S. Hit Matt up if you're in the market for new wheels, Projex's range and offering is unrivaled! 

More thanks to Amar and the SVM team :bowdown1: for building the gearbox and completing the 650R conversion and of course GTC's Ben Linney :bowdown1:for his super quick customer response times and new maps/updates!

Needless to say really happy with the car!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Couple more pics, that nearly capture the pearl effect:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's always the problem, the photos never do it justice.
I found the same with mine. 

Does look good, but I bet in the metal it looks simply amazing.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the combo. Great work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

need to see this in the fresh, sure photo's can't do justice (robbie get a SLR cam)

how different is it to David Yu's purple ?


always loved Skyline Midnight purple 2 & 3. If this is close would be amazing


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> need to see this in the fresh, sure photo's can't do justice (robbie get a SLR cam)
> 
> how different is it to David Yu's purple ?
> 
> ...


I think its darker than Davids, will be at Japshow next Sunday mate


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

CT17 said:


> That's always the problem, the photos never do it justice.
> I found the same with mine.
> 
> Does look good, but I bet in the metal it looks simply amazing.


100% agree with you on that they look much nicer in the flesh. :clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Doesn't do it for me, but each to their own


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

alloy said:


> I think its darker than Davids, will be at Japshow next Sunday mate


I think it probably is. I always wanted Midnight Purple, but at the time, the one Creative FX put on was the closest available. If the new version was out then, I'd probably still have it on now.

Nice one! :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> need to see this in the fresh, sure photo's can't do justice (robbie get a SLR cam)
> 
> how different is it to David Yu's purple ?
> 
> ...


Lower your prices to me and I will buy one 

Alot different to David's old wrap this is flip with metallic :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> Lower your prices to me and I will buy one
> 
> Alot different to David's old wrap this is flip with metallic :thumbsup:


Mine was metallic, but not flip.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks really nice, very impressive for a wrap.

David's looked like a Cadbury's Dairy Milk lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Mine was metallic, but not flip.


Oh ok I couldnt remember, Andy is a much richer purple if you get me


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Quality job Robbie, looks the mutts.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous. Looks awesome with those wheels and the titanium exhaust :bowdown1:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

That's for the positive feedback, roll on the weekend and Japshow!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Wraps sure have advanced by leaps and bounds! Any Calsonic Blue version?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks superb, well done guys.


----------



## gareth666 (Sep 1, 2011)

love the wheels ,are thay advan?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

gareth666 said:


> love the wheels ,are thay advan?


Matte bronze BC Fored HB05-S 20x10 deep concave and 20x11 extreme concave, custom offset


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Simply awesome mate :smokin:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing work. This is how a wrap should be done


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

god that is sweet..

same cost as standard wrap?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for all the great comments so far guys.

Amazing colour and it looks so right on a GTR :smokin:


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

that colour is just SIK!..


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Robbie you must stop putting pics of carbon wrapped lowers you naughty naughty man.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

DWC said:


> Robbie you must stop putting pics of carbon wrapped lowers you naughty naughty man.


Sorry :chuckle: Best not pop to my workshop then as the doors are carbon, toilet seat, tv, kitchen worktop, coffee machine and many more items in carbon :bowdown1:

Robbie


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Sorry :chuckle: Best not pop to my workshop then as the doors are carbon, toilet seat, tv, kitchen worktop, coffee machine and many more items in carbon :bowdown1:
> 
> Robbie


I know iv seen it :bawling:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Seriously sexy colour and goes well.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Will definitely #getspotted and smile away those miles. A quality production once again by R:clap:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks fantastic, I bet the car looks as new.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

that looks great in purple, wheels are very nice too! are they lighter than the std wheels?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> I think it probably is. I always wanted Midnight Purple, but at the time, the one Creative FX put on was the closest available. If the new version was out then, I'd probably still have it on now.
> 
> Nice one! :thumbsup:


is that a chinook helicopter on top of your car? Best mod ive ever seen!!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

tin said:


> that looks great in purple, wheels are very nice too! are they lighter than the std wheels?


Probably about the same weight as OEM, they're forged, less spoke but are wider.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Impossible said:


> is that a chinook helicopter on top of your car? Best mod ive ever seen!!


Great pic, isn't it? Taken at an RMA day at RAF Odiham.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Great pic, isn't it? Taken at an RMA day at RAF Odiham.


Fantastic pic!! Shame about the purple car


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

What's the wrap on the GTR next to the R8 ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> What's the wrap on the GTR next to the R8 ?


Matte black:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169287-my10-11-plate-gtr-stunning-car-low-miles.html#post1682496


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Great pic, isn't it? Taken at an RMA day at RAF Odiham.


Yes very much so. The GT-R isn't the most photogenic car (better in person) but it looks good in that pic.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

best wrap colour yet and with some gtr heritage relevance too


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Matte black:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169287-my10-11-plate-gtr-stunning-car-low-miles.html#post1682496


Very nice, like the look of that.

What does a wrap look like after it's been on the car for a few years ? how does it cope with stones etc.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Chuck, the matte clear wrap i had on previously was on for 2 years. Valet Magics work is second to none, the wrap looked as fresh as the day i picked it up, only had couple of scratches here and there which is just natural wear and tear over time


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

alloy said:


> Chuck, the matte clear wrap i had on previously was on for 2 years. Valet Magics work is second to none, the wrap looked as fresh as the day i picked it up, only had couple of scratches here and there which is just natural wear and tear over time


But how does it react to stones ? I mean if I have a stone chip on the bumper that has taken the paint off, what happens to a coloured wrap ? do you see the old paint underneath or does the wrap not actually break.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

ahh ok, there is a slight indentation in the wrap as it fills the space where the paint has chipped......you would have to be looking for it to notice it though


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds great, mine is coming up to 3yrs and I might give it a treat


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

ChuckUK said:


> Sounds great, mine is coming up to 3yrs and I might give it a treat


Same logic I used for the mods, wrap and wheels


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> best wrap colour yet and with some gtr heritage relevance too


Thanks Ed :bowdown1:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

anilj said:


> Will definitely #getspotted and smile away those miles. A quality production once again by R:clap:


Many Thanks :bowdown1:


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

This is very very nice, well done to all involved would luv to see this in the flesh, top job


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice. Well done Robbie.

Couple of questions:

1. Which company makes the wrap? (? Hexis)
2. What is the thickness of this wrap?
3. What warranty comes with it (which I imagine is dependent on manufacturer)?

Thanks
Alex


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> Very nice. Well done Robbie.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I will give you a call later Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

manjit said:


> This is very very nice, well done to all involved would luv to see this in the flesh, top job


Cheers Manjit


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> best wrap colour yet and with some gtr heritage relevance too


Thanks Ed! How's the BRZ coming along?

I think Robbie's Midnight "Magic" wrap is as close as anyone could expect to original Midnight Purple, exactly what i wanted.....a tip of the cap to our GTR forefathers :smokin: :


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Definitely the closest wrap I've ever seen, could be a bit more blue, but that's being really picky.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yeh but you're only a customer not an enthusiast.....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Yeh but you're only a customer not an enthusiast.....


thanks for the reality check! :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah but you've left out pics of the only true enthusiast's car, the R33! 

All other makes and models are only bought by posers and consumers, didn't you know? :chuckle:


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Really nice GTR matey.

The quality of the wrap, & colour looks really good, imagine pics don't do it justice 

Excellent work by Robbie

Did you get the door shuts done, pics would be great.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

alloy said:


> Thanks Ed! How's the BRZ coming along?


Still 100 bhp to go:chuckle:

Litchfield on the case

Midnight purple wrap.... Or maybe riviera blue:smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

RJJ said:


> Really nice GTR matey.
> 
> The quality of the wrap, & colour looks really good, imagine pics don't do it justice
> 
> ...


Thank You :bowdown1:

Door shuts were done I will get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Still 100 bhp to go:chuckle:
> 
> Litchfield on the case
> 
> Midnight purple wrap.... Or maybe riviera blue:smokin:


Sounds a plan Ed as you know we can do both colours :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Door shuts blew my mind!

Ed- 100bhp to go? so whats the target? BRZ in midnight magic purple makes a lot of sense! Pull the trigger!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

alloy said:


> Door shuts blew my mind!
> 
> Ed- 100bhp to go? so whats the target? BRZ in midnight magic purple makes a lot of sense! Pull the trigger!!



300 initially

Supercharger inbound ; over to Iain!

Hoping to run this configuration at Spa in Nov.

Back to wraps...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> 300 initially
> 
> Supercharger inbound ; over to Iain!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

alloy said:


> Door shuts blew my mind!
> 
> Ed- 100bhp to go? so whats the target? BRZ in midnight magic purple makes a lot of sense! Pull the trigger!!


Just clocked your status :smokin:

Door shuts do look cool


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice but needs lowered and spacers to give it that aggresive look


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ASIF said:


> Very nice but needs lowered and spacers to give it that aggresive look


Spacers?! The custom offset on those wheels is perfect!
Could do with dropping a few mm. The Litchfield suspension kit would do the job nicely...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Asif, as David says wheels have custom offset and sit flush, maybe not getting the full effect as rims are wider than OEM but still have RE070 on and as pics show they have a marginal stretch. I will switch to 275/85 up front and 315/335 on rear in due course :smokin:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

And yup suspension next, Litchfield kit is a top contender!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

alloy said:


> And yup suspension next, Litchfield kit is a top contender!


If you want a multi-purpose set up, it is unbeatable IMO.
Not actually used for dramatic lowering though, but it does have a choice of three height settings.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I need more purple porn!! Where's the pics of the door shuts :smokin:

Alloy, I keep showing all my mates your motor pal. Never fails to get anything but ' That lucks the nuts!!'.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmmmm I wonder what 35 would look like in Scooby blue? Am after a change after I get my bumpers painted (warranty approval through - and seat for leather wear - top job Adrain and Paddy at Lightcliffe) - I much prefer 35 in lighter colours and Yellow already done.....suggestions?

Also I assume it is a long day with a hair dryer to get current wrap off???


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmmmm I wonder what 35 would look like in Scooby blue? Am after a change after I get my bumpers painted (warranty approval through - and seat for leather wear - top job Adrain and Paddy at Lightcliffe) - I much prefer 35 in lighter colours and Yellow already done.....suggestions?

Also I assume it is a long day with a hair dryer to get current wrap off???


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

I like it though pictures never do Midnight Purple justice...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> I need more purple porn!! Where's the pics of the door shuts :smokin:
> 
> Alloy, I keep showing all my mates your motor pal. Never fails to get anything but ' That lucks the nuts!!'.


As requested sir :thumbsup:





















Robbie


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

I've never been a fan of wrapping, I've had two midnight purple r33's and by far they are the best colour!! 

Have to respect the attention to detail, the workmanship and pride in work, gets my thumbsup.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, now THAT is seriously impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Doorshuts :bowdown1:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Ok, now THAT is seriously impressive! :thumbsup:


Cheers David :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yup the door shuts are essential, especially when they look this good!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Door shuts look excellent & fantastic skills Robbie.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> As requested sir :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely superb mate :smokin:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I can very much appreciate the work and skill required to wrap the car and I understand that the limited colour palette of 35s mean owners want something different. 

I know it's a much cheaper option and it can be removed and wrapping vulnerable parts like intakes, lowers etc.. especially in Carbon looks great and makes a lot of sense. But for me personally if I planned on keeping the car, I'd still put the cash toward a paint job as I don't think a wrap can ever compete with paint with a deep lacquer shine. Midnight Purple on a 33 is a much darker colour.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Yum yum, I love the 33 in midnight purple :bowdown1:

I do like the wraps, a lot, but agree the deep shine of a good paint job is hard to match. But only because I'm like a Magpie and can't resist anything shiny :chuckle:

Just out of interest how much would a full respray be? I'm thinking mega bucks??


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

saucyboy said:


> Yum yum, I love the 33 in midnight purple :bowdown1:
> 
> I do like the wraps, a lot, but agree the deep shine of a good paint job is hard to match. But only because I'm like a Magpie and can't resist anything shiny :chuckle:
> 
> Just out of interest how much would a full respray be? I'm thinking mega bucks??


Yes Saucy done properly (engine out and strip everything) it would be mega bucks. I was quoted in the region of 10k by a trusted bodyshop. The main other benefit of wrapping is to protect the poor nissan paintwork and not have to worry about it too much.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, 10k lol. Not an option for me then lol. Yeah defo aware of the benefits wrapping provides. A massive plus considering how soft the Nissan paint is. I will more than likely have a wrap in a couple of years and will certainly be visiting Robbie. Never get bored of his great work on here ; ) 

Orange was my fav, but seeing CT17's yellow and this purple my heads all over the place lol. Lucky I love red for now ; ) just have to invest in some bird poo wipes lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> Wow, 10k lol. Not an option for me then lol. Yeah defo aware of the benefits wrapping provides. A massive plus considering how soft the Nissan paint is. I will more than likely have a wrap in a couple of years and will certainly be visiting Robbie. Never get bored of his great work on here ; )
> 
> Orange was my fav, but seeing CT17's yellow and this purple my heads all over the place lol. Lucky I love red for now ; ) just have to invest in some bird poo wipes lol


:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

saucyboy said:


> Wow, 10k lol. Not an option for me then lol. Yeah defo aware of the benefits wrapping provides. A massive plus considering how soft the Nissan paint is. I will more than likely have a wrap in a couple of years and will certainly be visiting Robbie. Never get bored of his great work on here ; )
> 
> Orange was my fav, but seeing CT17's yellow and this purple my heads all over the place lol. Lucky I love red for now ; ) just have to invest in some bird poo wipes lol


Thats the beauty of the wrap, easy to repair any areas that get damaged and so much choice and selection! Go for it mate :smokin:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Like the way it comes with a supply of tissues in the door pocket :runaway:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

mickv said:


> Like the way it comes with a supply of tissues in the door pocket :runaway:


Mandatory addition, should come like that from the factory :chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

mickv said:


> Like the way it comes with a supply of tissues in the door pocket :runaway:


PMSL :chuckle:


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

That is stunning.

Amazing colour and amazing job.

Danny


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

dannyrydzek said:


> That is stunning.
> 
> Amazing colour and amazing job.
> 
> Danny


Cheers Danny

I will give you a call in the week to discuss more colours for yours :thumbsup:


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> Wow, 10k lol. Not an option for me then lol. Yeah defo aware of the benefits wrapping provides. A massive plus considering how soft the Nissan paint is. I will more than likely have a wrap in a couple of years and will certainly be visiting Robbie. Never get bored of his great work on here ; )
> 
> Orange was my fav, but seeing CT17's yellow and this purple my heads all over the place lol. Lucky I love red for now ; ) just have to invest in some bird poo wipes lol


Thats not really a fair comparison on wrap vs respray costs though is it.
He said he was quoted 10k for a full strip down, engine out etc etc etc, none of which you would do when wraping.
And im sure that price would cover repairing any, rust, dents, scratches etc etc. All of which would have to be done by a bodyshop before wrapping anyway.

All things being equal, ie parts being removed, body in perfect condition, and only spraying the same areas as those being wrapped..... I dont think a respray would cost that much more.

The difference is, when a bodyshop is asked to do a full colour change (like wrapping does!) There is no way they would consider doing it without windows out etc etc etc

Im not knocking wraps in anyway as i can see the benefits, and apriciate the work that goes into them, especially seeing those door shuts

But for a colour like this, it needs a deep glossy shine.


----------



## nangnang (Sep 15, 2012)

Man thats an awesome colour!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

RJT said:


> Thats not really a fair comparison on wrap vs respray costs though is it.
> He said he was quoted 10k for a full strip down, engine out etc etc etc, none of which you would do when wraping.
> And im sure that price would cover repairing any, rust, dents, scratches etc etc. All of which would have to be done by a bodyshop before wrapping anyway.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, said in jest mate. Totally understand what effort goes into a full colour change. But a wrap is a great alternative to try something different with the option to return after a couple of years or so. I was always put off when seeing motors without the sills done, but seeing the sills on this baby swings it for me :bowdown1:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

nangnang said:


> Man thats an awesome colour!


Indeed and works so well on the GTR :bowdown1:


----------



## Fedzilla (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow that color is amazing! I might have to talk to you in the summer about doing my R32!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Fedzilla said:


> Wow that color is amazing! I might have to talk to you in the summer about doing my R32!


No problem :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Very TVR! Not my thing for me (I just like blue), but the quality of the wrapping looks spot on.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Joust said:


> Very TVR! Not my thing for me (I just like blue), but the quality of the wrapping looks spot on.


It's not for everyone, but wouldn't life be dull if it was!

Couple of pics from last weekend under different light (sorry for quality mobile phones!) shows some of the pearl/flip


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Looks fan bleeding tastic just from photos, god knows what it's like in the flesh!

Only complaint in the red/black seats don't match the exterior at all.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Looks fan bleeding tastic just from photos, god knows what it's like in the flesh!
> 
> Only complaint in the red/black seats don't match the exterior at all.


Not sure i want a purple re-trim 

You cant see the red accents when the door's closed! :smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

alloy said:


> It's not for everyone, but wouldn't life be dull if it was!
> 
> Couple of pics from last weekend under different light (sorry for quality mobile phones!) shows some of the pearl/flip


Looks great mate :thumbsup:


----------

